# Buying in Puglia -unpermitted structure



## roadsterdriver (May 17, 2016)

HI!

We have made an offer on a house in Puglia and have now found that part of the construction, (the new lounge which used to be a garage), does not have official permission.

Our estate agent has stated that while this is true, it is also true that this is very common practice in Puglia and the no problems should arise. Although when we decide to sell, it could become an issue with new buyers as it is with us now.

Any advice or perspectives from you (who have lived in Puglia) would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## The-cat (Feb 27, 2016)

no permission = don't exist = you pay and don't can restore -
MORE > otary don't can write it on the Deed , as do not hve cadrastal documents . 
i suggest that the seller solve the problem , BEFORE you pay a penny !


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

The-cat said:


> no permission = don't exist = you pay and don't can restore -
> MORE > otary don't can write it on the Deed , as do not hve cadrastal documents .
> i suggest that the seller solve the problem , BEFORE you pay a penny !


yep buyer beware


----------

